# Automatischer Anlauf



## meka (7 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage in die Runde.

Dürfen Halb-Automatische Maschinen (Werkereingriff mit Lichtgitter abgesichert) nach dem Verlassen des Gefährungsbereichs automatisch starten ohne dass ein bewusstes Betätigen eines Freigabetasters erfolgt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2020)

Hier steht es ganz genau beschrieben. für einen Ähnlichen Fall

Automatischer Wiederanlauf bei Lichtgitter mit Hintertretschutz


----------



## stevenn (8 Januar 2020)

mal nur logisch gedacht, ohne in eine Norm geguckt zu haben. 
wenn das Lichtgitter zum Schutz vor Verletzungen installiert ist, dann wird es schwierig es so hinzuargumentieren, dass man es automatisch anlaufen lassen kann. (Lichtgitter wird unterbrochen -> einleiten der Sicherheitsfunktion und diese Sicherheitsreaktion würde ich dann auf jeden Fall komplett ablaufen lassen, bei uns ist das dann oft auch die Not-Halt-Reaktion) 

wenn das Lichtgitter nur prozessbedingt angebracht ist(was ich nicht glaube) dann kann es automatisch anlaufen.


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
siehe:
DIN EN ISO 12100 
         6.3.2.5.3
      Zusätzliche Anforderungen an sensitive Schutzeinrichtungen bei       deren Einsatz für die Auslösung von Zyklen
     und 

     DIN EN IEC 62046:2019-03;VDE       0113-211:2019-03


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Januar 2020)

Moin meka,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Lichtgitter an sich automatisch zurückgesetzt werden kann, aber das Anlaufen der Maschine sicherheitstechnisch (z.B. F-CPU) bis zu einer bewussten Handlung gesperrt wird.
Vielleicht könnte man eine einfachere Rücksetzmöglichkeit schaffen (Fußtaster, optischen Sensor, o.ä.), als der Taster, der von den Herstellern vorgesehen ist.

Problematisch an dem ganzen Thema ist, dass die Hersteller der Lichtgitter (Sick, Leuze,...) ihre Lichtgitter schon mit einer Intelligenz ausstatten, so dass ein automatisches Rücksetzen ausgeschlossen wird. Man könnte vielleicht ein Lichtgitter einsetzen, das die Möglichkeit bietet von extern zu quittieren (z.B. SPG-Muting von Leuze).
Also wenn ein Lichtgitter zum Personenschutz eingesetzt werden muss, darf auch kein automatisches Rücksetzen (bzw. Wiederanlauf) erfolgen. 


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo,


> Moin meka,
> 
> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Lichtgitter an sich automatisch zurückgesetzt werden kann, aber das Anlaufen der Maschine sicherheitstechnisch (z.B. F-CPU) bis zu einer bewussten Handlung gesperrt wird.
> Vielleicht könnte man eine einfachere Rücksetzmöglichkeit schaffen (Fußtaster, optischen Sensor, o.ä.), als der Taster, der von den Herstellern vorgesehen ist.
> ...


Die Anforderung an den Zyklusstart bei Verlassen des Erfassungsbereichs der AOPD wird insbesondere bei einer hohen Frequenz des Zyklusstart oft überlegt und ist auch nur dann erlaubt.
Falls die Anforderungen der „DIN EN ISO 12100 6.3.2.5.3
Zusätzliche Anforderungen an sensitive Schutzeinrichtungen bei deren Einsatz für die Auslösung von Zyklen“ erfüllt werden können, ist es also möglich.
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ein automatisches Rücksetzen an AOPD ausgeschlossen ist?
Alle mir bekannten AOPD kann man umstellen.


----------



## det (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo meka,

ja geht. Pressen haben eine Betriebsart die sich Eintakt bzw. Zweitakt nennt. Der Werker greift rein und geht wieder raus und die Presse startet selbsttätig. Nach 30 Sek. Stillstand muss neu gestartet werden (Timeout). Bei reingreifen während der Bewegung sofort Stop mit nachfolgender Freigabe. Hintertreten muss verhindert werden etc. 
Ob alle erforderlichen Bedingungen an deiner Anlage eingehalten werden können musst du mal prüfen. 

Grüße Detlef


----------

